# sniff sniff



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

sniff....just drained the upper 180 gallon ...sad day indeed ! So I grabbed a bunch of boxes for all my fish stuff ...rocks coral etc ..not to mention everything else. 
Just realized I will have more boxes of fish related stuff than I do personal possesions... how did that happen ...1-40 lb rock = 1 sturdy box.I figure I will have min 20 boxes just for the decorations another 15 min for misc stuff...like 2 truck loads with out the tanks and filters ...sheesh ..what was I thinking .
LOL and I said theres no such thing as MTS or BTS ....silly me .

oh well...at least its time my team won a game tonight .


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Bill You will be back at it again and because of all the wonderful people on here you will have most your prized possessions as well. It is amazing how much money we put into fish stuff, who said it was easy and cheap. lol It is going to be a new beging for you up north but with all your experience. No more bala's!!!!!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I will miss you Bill  you are such a nice guy!!
Sherry


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bill, I think that you may have been a fish in a previous life. Don't you? How many people would lug 50 times their weight in tank ornaments on a 12 hour drive, just to make sure that their fish continue to have designer digs? 

Your fish won the lottery when you chose them for your tanks.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words . It will be nice to get "back into it " up north.Hopefully I can get all the tanks set up ( space is an issue .LOL and I am presently in a 625 s.f. appartment ) will be glad to get the first load up as I a seriously running out of floor space. go figure .
.....I won the lottery a few years ago...didn't realize it though till recently when all the good people here starting with the 4th poster stepped up to rehomesome of my fish so I would not have to sell them.
Just doesn't get any better than that !! I will miss you guys and gals . But rest assured I will still be on here on a regular basis ..and I will be back every so often to visit.
forever in your debt...you know who you are 
bill


----------

